

What Keeps NFC From Explosive Growth? A Gateway Product - kul
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1671623/what-keeps-nfc-from-explosive-growth-a-gateway-product#1

======
rdl
The products I want are BT 4.0LE or NFC challenge-response electronic leash
and authentication device for my phone, tablet, laptop, desktop, etc. i.e. if
someone grabs my running phone out of my hands, and for some reason I can't
run him down, the system locks when it gets out of range.

